# PA/MD/DE/NJ/WV/VA - 50+ Acres Wanted



## xix (Dec 22, 2006)

Since I've been reading around here for quite some time, figured I'd throw this out there in case it ever gets a lead:

Looking for land of at least 20-50 acres of open space and an area that isn't slated to be heavily developed anytime in the next 15 years (but then again, get a large enough plot and it might not matter too much). Utility access is unimportant, road access is somewhat important. Need fairly level plots/sections of open land in the open acreage, trees and additional wooded acreage welcome too.

If it's surrounded by farm/forest preserves, all the better. Currently having issues with incoming development that we'd like to avoid in the future the best we can. 

It doesn't really need much other than to be somewhat (within 2-6 hours is current estimate) accessible to the Baltimore,MD; Washington,DC; Mid-Atlantic region. MD/PA would be ideal, I think, due to distance restraints - but good luck finding anything there it seems - seems we're pretty strapped for space in this part of the country (that, or everyone else has just got loads more in their pockets than I).

Looking to buy within a two years, so this is more a feeler post at the moment and keeping my eyes open. Probably be comfortable working with folk instead of professional agents, but we're open. If anyone has any suggestions on where we might want to consider, feel free to forward them on.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

forget nj way to high on there prices


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Delaware is too high and quickly being developed. Did you ever think about Western Maryland, Garrett or Allegany Couty?


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

mtman said:


> forget nj way to high on there prices


I second that! :goodjob: I just left NJ and came to southwestern Virginia...ain't nothing sweeter! Try looking down this way...About 2 hours south of Roanoke, 1 hour from Bristol, TN and a view that's out of this world...


----------



## xix (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks for the feedback, we are certainly aware of price and development considerations for most areas, was just throwing this out for anyone who actually knows of a plot. SW VA is probably too far for our needs, the distance thing is a very hard line for us, unfortunately, and is what makes this search all the more complicated.

Hoping we will be able to find something in Maryland or pa. and are just keeping our ears open. What we're currently using is in DE and have no desire to stay, the state is tiny and just isn't enough room left for us to find anything, plus we're a bit tired of the swamp land too.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

the problem with SWPA is you never know where they intend to develop.

seems like with a bulldozer and the lure of a few bucks they can build anywhere.

and, they often do.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

You need Starr County Texas 70 acres with Water and Electric is $100,000 $5,000 down and Fianaced by the Real estate company. P M me if you want Larry's Number. Its just Not the area I want But A nice area of Brush country And DEER Yes DEER. Trophy Bucks to be Exact.


----------

